# Bellator 59 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

Sign up here if you would like to pick MMA fights in a league competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Saturday, Nov. 26th. Since UFC_OWNS signed up he will defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 59, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose (6 picks total), and send them to me in a private message by 7 PM on fight night EST:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Eric Prindle vs. Thiago Santos
> Eduardo Dantas vs. Alexis Vila
> Patricky "Pitbull" Freire vs. Kurt Pellegrino
> Marcin Held vs. Phillipe Nover
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (Pick 2)
> 
> Karl Amoussou vs. Jesus Martinez
> LeVon Maynard vs. Chris Wing
> Lucas Pimenta vs. Doug Gordon
> Scott Heckman vs. Brylan Van Artsdalen
> Gregory Milliard vs. Brandon Saling





> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> If you select the fight to end by decision then _you must choose either unanimous, split or majority instead of a round_. If you want to predict a rare outcome such as a DQ or a draw you may do that as well. For the DQ, include the name of the winning fighter and the round it occurred, and for a draw include the type of draw the decision was (unanimous, split or majority).
> 
> In addition *you can earn bonus points for EACH fight by putting the fights in order from your most confident pick to your least confident* when you PM them. If there are 10 fights on the card then your most confident pick could earn you an extra 10 points if you get it correct.


If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. 

Main Event Results pg. 3

*UFC_OWNS * (7-2-1) vs *SmackyBear * (5-3)

Main Card

*pipe * (3-1-1) vs *kantowrestler * (0-8-1)
*hixxy * (5-4-1) vs *Bknmax * (4-5)
*
Members signed up:

kantowrestler
hixxy
Bknmax
pipe
SmackyBear
UFC_OWNS
dudeabides
*


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I will defend against Smackybear and avenge my loss to him.


----------



## SmackyBear

UFC_OWNS said:


> I will defend against Smackybear and avenge my loss to him.


You know what I have to say to that?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

SmackyBear said:


> You know what I have to say to that?


----------



## pipe

sign me up.


----------



## Bknmax

I'm in


----------



## SmackyBear

UFC_OWNS said:


>


Oh, is that "Come at me bro" meme not cool anymore? These things are so hard to keep track of. If that's the case, I was posting it ironically.

Or was that a reaction to me taking off my shirt? If so, the lady doth protest too much, methinks.


----------



## dudeabides

The card switched up a little 3 days before the event. Doesn't affect anyone accept UFC_OWNS at this point, he needs to send another prelim pick :thumbsup: I appreciate you 5 guys that signed up don't get me wrong there, but we need a few more for this by Saturday! UFC_owns vs Smacky is obviously gonna be the main event, but do Bknmax and pipe want to go against each other too?


----------



## Bknmax

Anybody anytime


----------



## hixxy

Im in.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Imma end this season on top


----------



## hixxy

You have done well mate, you deserve to end the season on top


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Thank you young Hixxy, the only thing that would make my CPL year go better is if I win the sf tourney final and win the rest of the UFC cards


----------



## hixxy

For me i hope to finish the year with my UFC belt and hopefully regain the Strikeforce belt in a few weeks if MK defends against me.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Fair goals, I don't think anyone is signing up for the tuf card though


----------



## hixxy

If OWNS is defending against SmackyBear ill take on Bknmax if hes up for the challenge?


----------



## Bknmax

hixxy said:


> If OWNS is defending against SmackyBear ill take on Bknmax if hes up for the challenge?


I'm down


----------



## hixxy

Bknmax said:


> I'm down


That leaves pipe v dudeabides then..


----------



## kantowrestler

Last minute sign-up.


----------



## dudeabides

Since kanto signed up and we're on an odd # I'll be a stand in :thumbsup: kanto vs pipe. Matchups on the first page.


----------



## SmackyBear

Good luck, Owns.

I feel like I should talk some trash. But I heard a fat hippy do a blistering James Taylor cover and I felt, down in my brain's heart, that the evening was about to shift into s*****ness.


----------



## Bknmax

Nice win for Dantas had him winning made a last min decision on Vila


----------



## dudeabides

*Results for Bellator 59 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Prindle vs Santos NC
> Freire TKO 1
> Dantas UD
> Held SD
> Amoussou TKO 1
> Maynard UD
> Pimenta KO 1
> Heckman SUB 1
> Milliard UD



*The Matchups

Main Event*
*
UFC_OWNS  (7-3-1) vs SmackyBear  (6-3)
Fight won by SmackyBear 49 to 48!!! 
*

Great fight for the last one of the season, what a battle. This image won't show up in your sig if you're not a paid member unfortunately, that's why you can only see the url. But it's still yours and that title win was earned not given here is your belt:








​

*
Main Card

pipe  (4-1-1) vs kantowrestler  (0-9-1)
Fight won by pipe 69 to 47! 

hixxy  (5-5-1) vs Bknmax  (5-5)
Fight won by Bknmax 60 to 14! 


*​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was pipe with 69, good job! Will keep doing these when Bellator comes back if you guys want to.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

UFC_OWNS


> Prindle KO 2
> Heckman UD *15*
> Vila UD
> Pellegrino UD
> Amoussou TKO 2 *17*
> Held UD *16*
> *Total 3 of 6 for 48 pts.*


SmackyBear


> Brandon Saling, T/KO, round 1
> 
> Thiago Santos, Sub, round 1
> 
> Karl Amoussou, T/KO, round 2 *19*
> 
> Patricky Freire, UD *13*
> 
> Marcin Held, UD *17*
> 
> Alexis Vila, T/KO, round 3
> *Total 3 of 6 for 49 pts.*


pipe


> Patricky Freire - UD *16*
> Thiago Santos - Sub - rnd 1
> Eduardo Dantas - UD *22*
> Phillipe Nover - UD
> Karl Amoussou - UD *12*
> Lucas Pimenta - Tko - Rnd 1 *19*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 69 pts.*


kantowrestler


> Thiago Santos/Submission/Rd 1
> Alexis Vila/TKO/Round 2
> Kurt Pellegrino/Submission/Rd 1
> Marcin Held/Submission/Round 1 *13*
> Karl Amoussou/Submission/Round 1 *15*
> LeVon Maynard/Unanimous decision *19*
> *Total 3 of 6 for 47 pts.*


hixxy


> Eric Prindle vs. Thiago Santos - Santos SUB 1
> 
> Eduardo Dantas vs. Alexis Vila - Vila KO 2
> 
> Patricky "Pitbull" Freire vs. Kurt Pellegrino - Freire UD *14*
> 
> LeVon Maynard vs. Chris Wing - Wing KO 2
> 
> Scott Heckman vs. Brylan Van Artsdalen - Van Artsdalen SUB 2
> 
> Marcin Held vs. Phillipe Nover - Nover UD
> *Total 1 of 6 for 14 pts.*


Bknmax


> Thiago Santos,KO,Round 2
> Alexis Vila,Decision (unanimous)
> Patricky Freire,KO,Round 1 *22*
> Marcin Held,Decision (unanimous) *18*
> Karl Amoussou,KO,Round 1 *20*
> Chris Wing,KO,Round 1
> *Total 3 of 6 for 60 pts.*


Rankings based on won/loss record with pts as a tiebreaker:

1. UFC_OWNS (7-3-1) 754 pts. 
2. SmackyBear (6-3) 562 pts. (CHAMP)
3. St.Paul Guy (5-3) 494 pts.
4. hixxy (5-5-1) 603 pts. 
5. Bknmax (5-5) 644 pts.
6. pipe (4-1-1) 401 pts.
7. beezer (4-2-1) 494 pts. 
8. dudeabides (4-5) 525 pts.
9. limba (3-1) 304 pts.
10. Thelegend (2-1) 218 pts.
11. Machida Karate (1-1) 120 pts.
12. HitOrGetHit (1-1) 99 pts.
13. guy incognito (1-1) 58 pts.
14. Killstarz (1-2) 167 pts.
15. Rauno (1-5-1) 398 pts.
16. kickstar (0-1) 24 pts.
17. mattandbenny (0-1) 0 pts.
18. G_Land (0-2) 132 pts.
19. kantowrestler (0-9-1) 475 pts.


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. See you next time in Bellator Pick 'em :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

good show smackybear i don't regret picking you as my last challenger you deserve it, but dammit all if I knew the main event was gonna be worthless I would not have made prindle my top pick thanks a lot santos.


----------



## hixxy

God i sucked... Shame you didnt fight me kanto, you would have picked up your first win!


----------



## pipe

I must be one win away from a shittle tot now. Bad luck kanto


----------



## SmackyBear

UFC_OWNS said:


> good show smackybear i don't regret picking you as my last challenger you deserve it, but dammit all if I knew the main event was gonna be worthless I would not have made prindle my top pick thanks a lot santos.


Thanks. I thought I had lost for sure when I saw Saling lost. I made him my number one confidence pick since he was fighting a guy with a losing record who hadn't fought in two years. Figured that was a gimme.

Remind me when next season is about to start that I only beat you by one point and the main event was a NC that would have determined a more dominant winner.


----------



## kantowrestler

So I'm going into the next season with a complete loss record? This utterly and completely sucks! How am I this bad?!


----------



## pipe

kantowrestler said:


> So I'm going into the next season with a complete loss record? This utterly and completely sucks! How am I this bad?!


You have just been ridiculously unlucky with the match ups, had you faced different opponents on most cards you could be 9-0-1


----------



## kantowrestler

Ridiculously unlucky is an understatement. How am I ever going to work my way into a title shot? This isn't something I can come back from.


----------

